# FATAL: Error inserting cifs

## Drasica

fatal error when I execute

```

modprobe cifs

```

full output:

```

FATAL: Error inserting cifs (/lib/modules/2.6.32-gentoo-r7/kernel/fs/cifs/cifs.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

dmesg:

```

[ 3744.683359] cifs: Unknown symbol slow_work_register_user

[ 3744.683778] cifs: Unknown symbol slow_work_enqueue

```

uname -r: 

```

2.6.32-gentoo-r7

```

Glad to provide anything else asked of me. This is somewhat urgent, so any suggestions are greatly appreciated.

----------

## DawgG

sounds like kernel and modules don't have the same version.

make sure your /usr/src/linux-symlink points to the sources of the kernel-version you are using and recompile the modules (or the whole thing).

```
(set up symlink and kernel-.config you want to use)

cd /usr/src/linux

make oldconfig

make clean

make modules modules_install

modprobe cifs
```

this builds and installs the modules and inserts cifs if everything went right.

GOOD LUCK!

----------

## Drasica

I think the symlink points where it should...I've only been working w/ one kernel versions (the install is relatively new, ~ a month old)

```

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 Apr 19 09:28 linux -> linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7

```

Compiling and installing the modules is successful,

I saw 

```

INSTALL fs/cifs/cifs.ko

```

but inserting cifs still gives me the same error  :Sad: 

----------

## DawgG

does 

```
uname -r
```

 show you the right version (=same as modules?) it might help to recompile the whole thing; kernelimage and modules, they have to be compiled with the same gcc- and glibc-version.

```
(set up your .config)

make oldconfig

make clean && make all modules_install
```

don't forget to copy you new kernel-image to the right location and boot it.

GOOD LUCK!

----------

## diablo465

I also have the same problem, but I don't think it is due to the inconsistency of kernel and modules:

```
ae429-1105 linux # modprobe cifs

modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'cifs': Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

```
[ 3013.851906] cifs: Unknown symbol __fscache_unregister_netfs (err 0)

[ 3013.851924] cifs: Unknown symbol __fscache_maybe_release_page (err 0)

[ 3013.851936] cifs: Unknown symbol __fscache_uncache_all_inode_pages (err 0)

[ 3013.851938] cifs: Unknown symbol __fscache_read_or_alloc_page (err 0)

[ 3013.851946] cifs: Unknown symbol __fscache_uncache_page (err 0)

[ 3013.851955] cifs: Unknown symbol __fscache_register_netfs (err 0)

[ 3013.851965] cifs: Unknown symbol __fscache_write_page (err 0)

[ 3013.851989] cifs: Unknown symbol __fscache_wait_on_page_write (err 0)

[ 3013.851997] cifs: Unknown symbol __fscache_acquire_cookie (err 0)

[ 3040.470129] cifs: Unknown symbol __fscache_read_or_alloc_pages (err 0)

[ 3040.470165] cifs: Unknown symbol __fscache_relinquish_cookie (err 0)

[ 3040.470192] cifs: Unknown symbol __fscache_unregister_netfs (err 0)

[ 3040.470210] cifs: Unknown symbol __fscache_maybe_release_page (err 0)

[ 3040.470222] cifs: Unknown symbol __fscache_uncache_all_inode_pages (err 0)

[ 3040.470224] cifs: Unknown symbol __fscache_read_or_alloc_page (err 0)

[ 3040.470241] cifs: Unknown symbol __fscache_uncache_page (err 0)

[ 3040.470250] cifs: Unknown symbol __fscache_register_netfs (err 0)

[ 3040.470263] cifs: Unknown symbol __fscache_write_page (err 0)

[ 3040.470288] cifs: Unknown symbol __fscache_wait_on_page_write (err 0)

[ 3040.470297] cifs: Unknown symbol __fscache_acquire_cookie (err 0)

```

```

ae429-1105 linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

fuse                   72589  3 

nvidia              10732266  72 

vboxnetflt             15634  0 

vboxnetadp             17702  0 

vboxdrv              1809437  2 vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt

```

```

ae429-1105 linux # rc-update

             bootmisc | boot                         

                devfs |                       sysinit

                dmesg |                       sysinit

                 fsck | boot                         

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

             loopback | boot                         

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

             netmount |      default                 

               procfs | boot                         

                 root | boot                         

                samba |      default                 

            savecache |              shutdown        

                 sshd |      default                 

                 swap | boot                         

            swapfiles | boot                         

               sysctl | boot                         

                sysfs |                       sysinit

         termencoding | boot                         

         tmpfiles.dev |                       sysinit

       tmpfiles.setup | boot                         

                 udev |                       sysinit

           udev-mount |                       sysinit

```

```

ae429-1105 linux # ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 Feb 19 21:51 /usr/src/linux -> linux-3.10.25-gentoo

```

```

ae429-1105 linux # uname -r

3.10.25-gentoo

```

----------

## diablo465

Problem solved. 

Just make sure the following items in the kenerl selected. not others.

```

File Systems --->

    [*] Network File Systems --->

        [M] CIFS support (advanced network filesystem, SMBFS successor)--->

            [*] CIFS Statistics

                [*] Extended Statistics

            [*] CIFS Extended Attributes

                [*] CIFS POSIX Extentions

```

----------

